# Seagull cook pot



## soggybottomboy (Dec 10, 2012)

This MSR Seagull cook pot was something Survivor Johnny picked and added to his emergency kit. This is a very sturdy stainless steel cook pot that would be great for camping. This video is a quick review and demonstration of how he uses this pot. Watch and enjoy.

Link to product on Amazon.com


----------

